# timeing belts



## porthos (Jul 21, 2014)

everyone seems to be going to serpentine belts for their south bend. the question that I have is; has anyone ever used timeing belts. they seem that they might be as good or better. because of the  "cleats" on one side they would be easy to overlap the same "cleated" area on the outside of the belt. only need to cut the belt to length with an extra piece several inches long to overlap and glue. the smooth side would run against the cone.  just curious??

 pohos


----------



## cuseguy (Jul 21, 2014)

Interesting idea. It would create a built-in locking "skiv" , so to speak. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## Vladymere (Jul 21, 2014)

In order to interlock the "cleats" you would have to put a half twist into the belt so I don't think this will work.

Vlad


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 22, 2014)

Vladymere said:


> In order to interlock the "cleats" you would have to put a half twist into the belt so I don't think this will work.
> 
> Vlad


He is saying to cut a small piece of the belt as a overlay splice to lay on top of the cleats, so it would be back to back with no twist. It could work.


----------



## SWARFEATER (Jul 22, 2014)

or maybe you could just buy one the right size, maybe, I don't know.


----------



## uncle harry (Jul 22, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> He is saying to cut a small piece of the belt as a overlay splice to lay on top of the cleats, so it would be back to back with no twist. It could work.



McMaster Carr has gear belting for use as linear drives by the foot (or maybe even inches). It is available in different materials for specific applications and might be easier to apply for correct fit. They are exceptionally helpful in answering questions by phone & would probably be able to recommend the correct formulation and glue for joining as well.


----------



## Vladymere (Jul 22, 2014)

"He is saying to cut a small piece of the belt as a overlay splice to lay on top of the cleats, so it would be back to back with no twist. It could work."

Doh.

Vlad


----------

